# شرح انظمة مكافحة حريق لصوامع الغلال



## ابراهيم الجمل (17 أغسطس 2019)

​ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ متابعى وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب ​ ملف ممتاز عن ​ انظمة مكافحة حريق لصوامع الغلال 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/cvkbh...%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%BA%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%84.pdf/file​

بالتوفيق للجميع ​


----------

